# Some pictures from today



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

I had some spare time, so when i went down to feed everyone i thought i'd snap a few pics of some of the mice

PEW Buck


















Young Dove tan Abysinnian Buck









Red Doe


















Red Buck


















Silver? Dove? Long haired buck


















Young champagne? buck



























Young Broken agouti buck (excuse the dirt!)


















Poss. splashed carrier buck


















Poss. Splashed carrier buck









Hairless doe


----------



## Kingnoel (Apr 23, 2011)

Love that red buck, such a nice shade!


----------



## Alex (Jan 29, 2012)

Good Sweet Jesus, but that red is gorgeous! (just in case anyone takes offence to my words, sure isn't it only the way we speak here in Holy Ireland!).


----------



## Bridgette Rena (Jan 28, 2011)

Your PEW buck almost appears to have points to me. Possibly it is just the shadowing? Very pretty meeces anyway.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Lovely Mice!


----------



## Velvet_Meece (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks everyone, the PEW is deffo PEW, he's been shown in his younger days


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

That hairless looks very shiny! Almost like the skin is satin, or there seems to be really really tiny hairs in some of the pics.


----------



## mousery_girl (Nov 13, 2011)

i like the dove tan myself  but they're all fantastic


----------

